

This repository does not have any branches - captn3m0
https://github.com/aquatix/aquariusoft.org

======
Artemis2
And? You just have to create an empty repo on github without pushing anything.

~~~
captn3m0
No, a blank repo is shown differently[1]. Somehow this repo has had code
pushed to it, but all branches have been deleted or something similar.

[1]:
[https://github.com/captn3m0/testrepo](https://github.com/captn3m0/testrepo)

~~~
axitkhurana
It's the same for me[1]. I guess you are logged in and viewing your own empty
repository which shows you instructions to commit and push. Am I missing
something?

[1] [http://imgur.com/a/78ruA](http://imgur.com/a/78ruA)

~~~
captn3m0
I guess something must have changed. Earlier it was giving me a message
stating that "This repository does not have any branches".

